# Hard to shift at higher rpms



## Gto-noob (Nov 25, 2011)

when i shift in 1-2nd gears in 5500rpm its rather easy. but when i kick it into 3rd it feels like it locks me out. am i just not pushing it in with enough force? or do i need to take a look around??


----------



## Gto-noob (Nov 25, 2011)

............................... i'm an idiot disregard this post lol.


----------



## gt4awd (Mar 26, 2012)

So what's the deal? I was wondering if this was an actual issue on your goat because mine has issues shifting into 2nd in general, but even more so when I'm running high RPM...


----------

